
O1 VISA for Entrepreneurs - oxfordbook
I am a minority owner of my business. I obtained my O1 visa last year and I need to file extension now. For some reasons, we cannot hire the attorney who filed our case last year. Instead, we found a new one. The new attorney insisted that I need to get W-2 for this year and pay stubs. We are a LLC. Our accountant suggested I pay self-employ tax at the beginning of the year. Therefore, we cannot provide that. What do you suggest we talk to our attorney, if you have filed O1 before as an self-employee?
======
arikr
This question is best directed at your lawyer and accountant. Do initial
consults with 2-3 more lawyers and accountants if you need, they'll generally
do short first calls for free and then you can both get info and decide who to
hire.

